# I have a Stump Grinding Question.



## Scooter101 (Aug 1, 2016)

How many of you just grind stumps and nothing else? Just trying to get some input to see what I need to do.


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Aug 2, 2016)

I do mostly just stumps. What do you want to know?


----------



## Scooter101 (Aug 2, 2016)

MSgtBob66 said:


> I do mostly just stumps. What do you want to know?[





MSgtBob66 said:


> I do mostly just stumps. What do you want to know?


Well I am 51yrs, I work a full time job and take care of over 25 lawns. Thinking about easing off on my lawns because I am starting to feel the aches and pains, Trying to think of 5 yrs down the road. Would like to do Stump Grinding, This is going to sound crazy, not trying to make a living but just something to keep me busy and a reason to get out of the house. Just trying to see if I could make it pay for it self, I do not need the money. It is more mental therapy. I have to stay busy or I will go crazy. And no I don't believe in low balling. Just doing some research to see if I can make this work. Just need it to support itself.


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 2, 2016)

start fishing...


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 2, 2016)

I would suggest you try and hook up with someone who already is in the grinding business. At least to try it out and see if you like the work. You're going to be making at least a $25k investment (unless you buy a tired machine, in which case you will be doing a lot of wrenching), so you should see if you like the work first. 
Watching a lot of stumping guys from the southern states on this board, it appears prices are VERY low. Many on here don't understand how anybody is making any money. 

There are easier and more fun ways to keep yourself busy. I started climbing at 51.


----------



## JeffGu (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a smaller, walk-behind stump cutter (Carlton SP-2000) that I bought used for about $3000 and it has about paid for itself, in a single season. It will get into some places the bigger machines won't, but it can take more than two hours to cut a big stump out. I'm 60 and I can still handle the machine alright, but it does tire you out after awhile. The hydraulically operated ones with a remote control, of course, are a whole lot less physically demanding... but the price for those is higher than giraffe poontang.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2016)

Tough life,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the comma's will end soon,,,,,,,,,
Good luck,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Jeff 
you know who you are,


----------



## Oldmaple (Aug 3, 2016)

You going to do cleanup on the stump grinding? You will be feeling the aches and pains especially if you don't do it all the time.


----------



## Scooter101 (Aug 3, 2016)

Oldmaple said:


> You going to do cleanup on the stump grinding? You will be feeling the aches and pains especially if you don't do it all the time.


well


Oldmaple said:


> You going to do cleanup on the stump grinding? You will be feeling the aches and pains especially if you don't do it all the time.


Well I still take care of over 25 yards with a full time job so I am not dead just yet. But no, I wasn't planning on doing cleanups.


----------



## Scooter101 (Aug 3, 2016)

Anyone in the southern states just grind ( Ms, Ark, Tenn, Ala, Ga, La) . Is it worth your time?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2016)

Scooter101 said:


> Anyone in the southern states just grind ( Ms, Ark, Tenn, Ala, Ga, La) . Is it worth your time?


I can't speak for anywhere but Arkansas,it has supplemented but i don't see it as a only ideal.


----------



## Scooter101 (Aug 3, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> I can't speak for anywhere but Arkansas,it has supplemented but i don't see it as a only ideal.


I am just shooting for the machine to pay for itself.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2016)

Scooter101 said:


> I am just shooting for the machine to pay for itself.


Well you have existing clients right ? If there is a need and competition is not too brutal I don't see it being to much problem doing that and should triple its money in the long haul with maintenance. Can you repair things ? Weld etc. I have saved a small fortune doing my own repairs!


----------



## Scooter101 (Aug 3, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Well you have existing clients right ? If there is a need and competition is not too brutal I don't see it being to much problem doing that and should triple its money in the long haul with maintenance. Can you repair things ? Weld etc. I have saved a small fortune doing my own repairs!


I do all of my own repairs, work in a machine shop that is a bonus. We do repair work for a lot of the paper mills in the south including Arkansas.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 4, 2016)

Try the Large Equipment forum, there used to be a bunch of stump only guys on there.


----------



## Sport58 (Aug 7, 2016)

Scooter101 said:


> Anyone in the southern states just grind ( Ms, Ark, Tenn, Ala, Ga, La) . Is it worth your time?


I live in alabama. I have been grinding stumps for about 13 years. I have a full time job and do this as a side job. I have done good over the years grinding. Not a living but good extra money. I traded this year for a new grinder with remote (carlton 5014). This has helped with some of my back problems and helped get me out of the dust. I do not do clean up. With all that being said, it has been worth it.


----------



## hseII (Aug 7, 2016)

Sport58 said:


> I live in alabama. I have been grinding stumps for about 13 years. I have a full time job and do this as a side job. I have done good over the years grinding. Not a living but good extra money. I traded this year for a new grinder with remote (carlton 5014). This has helped with some of my back problems and helped get me out of the dust. I do not do clean up. With all that being said, it has been worth it.



What part of Alabama?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 7, 2016)

We got a guy in San Diego that is only a stump guy and he seems to keep busy. He has everything for any stump. I always see one of his trucks on the road.
Jeff


----------



## Sport58 (Aug 7, 2016)

hseII said:


> What part of Alabama?


Northwest corner. About 25 miles from Mississippi


----------



## Scooter101 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sport58 said:


> Northwest corner. About 25 miles from Mississippi


How long have you had the 5014, do you like it and what did you get on it. That is what I am leaning toward so far, but still looking. It is good to hear that you are doing well with it. Gives me a little hope.


----------



## Sport58 (Aug 7, 2016)

I traded for it in February of this year. I like it. I have been running Carltons since I started. I have had good luck with them. My first was a 2500-4 and the one I traded in was a sp4012. The 5014 I have is not a tracked model. I would highly recommend one with wireless remote. It is expensive but you will regret not getting it.


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Aug 8, 2016)

I am 49 and this is my side gig as well. I started with a small 20hp Levco, but it thrashed my elbows, which are bad anyways. Bought a tired Rayco super jr, paid for itself and a new motor in a coupleof weeks. I do clean up as well, but as I get older, I might farm that out. I used to wrench full time, so maintenance and repairs is no big deal for me. All my equipment was paid for until I sprung for a 2016 Rayco RG45X. I love that thing! No remote. I had to look at all my income before I sprung for it. I'm happy where I am with my business, but prices up here will allow for how I work.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 8, 2016)

MSgtBob66 said:


> I am 49 and this is my side gig as well. I started with a small 20hp Levco, but it thrashed my elbows, which are bad anyways. Bought a tired Rayco super jr, paid for itself and a new motor in a coupleof weeks. I do clean up as well, but as I get older, I might farm that out. I used to wrench full time, so maintenance and repairs is no big deal for me. All my equipment was paid for until I sprung for a 2016 Rayco RG45X. I love that thing! No remote. I had to look at all my income before I sprung for it. I'm happy where I am with my business, but prices up here will allow for how I work.



Nice, we got the remote, 
Jeff


----------



## Creeker (Aug 8, 2016)

After stump grinding for eight years I still look at the lawn contractors and think how nice it would be to just have a lawn mower, edger, blower to
maintain/replace/run.

Stump grinders use stuff, cutters/ shoulders/air cleaners/belts/hydraulic oil-filters-drive motors/ main engine fuel-oil-filters etc etc.

I thoroughly enjoyed the work but sometimes the profitability needs to be closely looked at before taking the step of buying a grinder.


----------



## Scooter101 (Aug 9, 2016)

Creeker said:


> After stump grinding for eight years I still look at the lawn contractors and think how nice it would be to just have a lawn mower, edger, blower to
> maintain/replace/run.
> 
> Stump grinders use stuff, cutters/ shoulders/air cleaners/belts/hydraulic oil-filters-drive motors/ main engine fuel-oil-filters etc etc.
> ...


Well I have been doing lawns for quite a while, it all gets old at times and the maintenance is still there, if you work with machinery you are always going to have that, the plus side is I like doing that. When I look at a stump grinder I think to my self, that is a pretty simple machine. But everyone talks about them being high maintenance. I know you have the teeth, belts, bearings that go bad on a regular basis, but what else?


----------



## treefireguy (Aug 9, 2016)

I spent eleven years doing Stumpgrinding as a side job (along with being a fireman paramedic). After I retired from the FD, it became my full time job with the most flexibility I've ever had in my life. I loved it. Until I broke my back. I'm still recovering from the surgery three weeks ago, have since sold my Stumpgrinder and am looking for a new career at doesn't involve trees. It's sad and difficult for me to deal with but I am hoping I can land something I enjoy. Thinking real estate agent or something like that. I've been a grunt my entire life. I don't even own a suit or any nice clothes! Anyhow, good luck to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creeker (Aug 9, 2016)

Creeker said:


> Stump grinders use stuff, cutters/ shoulders/air cleaners/belts/hydraulic oil-filters-drive motors/ main engine fuel-oil-filters etc etc.



Add - large chainsaw for cutting off high stumps.

The reason everyone is saying "high maintenance" - compared to a lot of machines they are.

Your decision, good luck with it


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 9, 2016)

Scooter101 said:


> Well I have been doing lawns for quite a while, it all gets old at times and the maintenance is still there, if you work with machinery you are always going to have that, the plus side is I like doing that. When I look at a stump grinder I think to my self, that is a pretty simple machine. But everyone talks about them being high maintenance. I know you have the teeth, belts, bearings that go bad on a regular basis, but what else?



Stumpers will vibrate themselves to death. So think of what can go wrong due to vibration - electrical connections, hydraulic fittings. It can also depend on the machine you get. We had a vermeer with a Briggs/Diahatsu diesel and it blew up 3 times. 

It's seldom anything huge, it's little things many many times.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 9, 2016)

Depend's on your market,
San Diego is a different market, I think that anything you specialize in can be marketed and probably get good result's, but it does depend on you market.
I hope Gordy is ok with me posting his face book page, but this guy is all over the place here and has everything he needs for any stump.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gord...-Grinding-Specialists-Got-Stumps/322769240839
Jeff


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Aug 10, 2016)

The large saw cannot be overstated. You will get MANY customers that have hired a fly by night "tree guy" with a wild thingy or a homeowner that cut the tree themselves. 4' stumps are commonplace and stumps are the worst part of the tree to cut. Be prepared to have stumps that you will have to sharpen your chain 4 or 5 times on. Be prepared to hit t-posts and rebar that will tear up a chain or two.


----------



## Scooter101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Okay everyone is saying I need a chain saw, What size? I have 3 but the largest is a Stihl 261.


----------



## Scooter101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Is is safe to say the more heavy the machine is less vibration? Better off you will be?


BC WetCoast said:


> Stumpers will vibrate themselves to death. So think of what can go wrong due to vibration - electrical connections, hydraulic fittings. It can also depend on the machine you get. We had a vermeer with a Briggs/Diahatsu diesel and it blew up 3 times.
> 
> It's seldom anything huge, it's little things many many times.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 10, 2016)

Is a 261 big enough? Depends on the size of the stumps in your area. I would say no, but I don't know your market. I would think you want at minimum a 460, preferably a 660.

I would say no, a heavy machine would not have less vibration. A heavy machine would have more power, so you'll hit the stump harder. It just wont vibrate as long per stump.

Is a big heavy machine a benefit, again it depends on your market. If you are working in yards that are quite soft, you may be dealing with ruts in the grass all the time. Problem? Again, depends on the market. A high end super fussy market - yes.

Again, I would suggest you try it out. Maybe rent one for a week, line up a few jobs - even for a loss and see how you do. There are definitiely tricks to make yourself more efficient (aka profitable).

Also don't forget rakes and blowers, even if you don't do cleanup, you should leave the property neat.


----------



## AGoodSteward (Aug 11, 2016)

My customers seem to be most impressed when I explain that I not only grind the stump but I bring in topsoil to regrade after cleanup and throw down grass seed. 

It is more effort but great service is the best advertising.


----------



## treefireguy (Aug 11, 2016)

Scooter101 said:


> Okay everyone is saying I need a chain saw, What size? I have 3 but the largest is a Stihl 261.



I used a Stihl 440 for a decade while doing stumps. Plenty of power. Usually ran a 25" bar but could go higher if needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treesmith (Aug 12, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice, we got the remote,
> Jeff


The remote costs about $20,000 in Oz, fits bandit tracked chippers and Rayco stump grinders amongst others

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 12, 2016)

oz is expensive,,
Jeff


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Aug 13, 2016)

Yep, a big saw will be a help. I have a Stihl 261, its better than nothing and works on most of my stumps that are high. Sharpening blades are part of the gig. I agree, a remote would be nice, but for my set up, un-justifiable. Local pricing is a big part of it all, my area, it works.

Bob


----------



## Cupocoffee (Oct 22, 2016)

I retired from a large company ten years ago. I planned to never work another day in my life. We had an ice storm in Oklahoma City about eight years ago and I lost 65 trees. I bought a stump grinder to do the work myself and found that I could make some extra money to supplement my income. I am now on my third stump grinder which is a large wheeled unit. This is the best gig I can imagine. There are a ton of things to learn about this business but it is simple. If you have back problems, I would be hesitant unless you get a remote controlled unit. It took me about twenty five hours of grinding to learn all the nuances of the remote control and the controls on the stump grinder. I have six hundred hours on this machine now and can make it dance. There are many things that can put you out of business real quick in this business but two things I always mention are that if you overcharge people you will not get the work and if you undercharge people you won't last long at all. I have been very successful in this business and I could make the same amount of money with a smaller machine but it would take much longer. I am 69 years old and hope to continue this for a long time. I always had a good job but this is the first job I have ever had that I love. For sure, don't listen to just me. There are plenty of guys on this board who HATE stump grinding.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 22, 2016)

Cupocoffee said:


> I retired from a large company ten years ago. . It took me about twenty five hours of grinding to learn all the nuances of the remote control and the controls on the stump grinder. I have six hundred hours on this machine now and can make it dance. .



I've seen guys with a couple of hours experience make it dance, roll over, do tricks...


----------



## Wichita Tree Service (Nov 14, 2016)

This is good information. We don't do a lot of stump grinding. I usually rent the machine when I have got a few to do...makes it worth my while. Some days I really feel like I should just bite the bullet and go out and buy a new rig...then the bills come in the mail.


----------

